# 48 Rudge Aero



## oldy57 (Feb 14, 2021)

I owned this bike around 12 years ago. Didn't ride it much. Sold it to a friend. He put a 3 speed hub on new wheels and rode it on 1 tour. It sat around till this week. He offered it back to me, same way I sold it. It needs some new grips, correct fenders and maybe a 3 speed hub. Bike is a 1948 Rudge Aero. The bike has nice patina. It was orange from new but must have sat in the sun for a long time. Only a small amount of original color is showing.
Things I would like to find for it. 
26" lightweight rims. 
48 Sturmey Archer 3 or 4 speed hub. 
Bluemels lightweight mudguards.
Grips


----------



## SirMike1983 (Feb 14, 2021)

Nice. Looks like it had a Reynolds 531 sticker on the seat tube at one time, and it has the nice lugs.  Fun bike from the look of it.


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 15, 2021)

Ebay (UK site) usually has most of what you're looking for,  and I'm sure you can find it all over in the USA too.
Alternatively you could join the Veteran-Cycle Club in the UK, plenty of this stuff is regularly for sale in their classifieds.


----------



## Oilit (Feb 15, 2021)

This is one I hadn't heard of. Thanks for posting!


----------



## HARPO (Feb 15, 2021)

Cool bike!! 

Be careful riding so you don't become impaled on the rods sticking out on the rear or front fenders...


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 16, 2021)

Here's an image from the 1947/8 catalogue.....




Plus an image of the SA hubs offered by Rudge Whitworth at that time, and prices......




"Lustre Orange" is your colour!

Images from VC-C library.


----------



## wrongway (Mar 11, 2021)

Nice bike! I had a '51 a few years ago. I posted it here somewhere. It was that orange color, too. Faded out as well. Neat bikes. Kicking myself for selling it now!


----------

